# Windscreen Demisting



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Right. I know there's a few Know-Alls on the forum, so here's one for you lot. 

We're all familiar with the old rear windscreen demister: those thin, electrically-heated elements that run across the back window. Well, why don't they do that for the front windscreen as well?

Huh?

Surely... problem solved. Simples.... or not? Over to you. :to_become_senile:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I think I have had one since about 1999, have you seen that film "Awakening" with Robert De Niro?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ford have been doing it for 20 odd years.....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

squareleg said:


> We're all familiar with the old rear windscreen demister: those thin, electrically-heated elements that run across the back window. Well, why don't they do that for the front windscreen as well?


They do...Ford have had them for years...got one on my Ford Focus and on Ford Puma before that....but its part of the Air Con pack I think.

Edit: Jason beat me to it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You had a Puma? :cowboy: h34r:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's an option on a lot of cars these days


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Anyway, they are crap, if you are not in a rush. I scrape off all the ice from Carolyns Mx-5 (inside and out) and find it very therapeutic and it gains me sex credits. What's the rush?


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

All the ford brands offer it now Mazda,Ford,Jaguar & Aston there is a device you can buy

http://www.amazon.co.uk/heater-Ring-Plugs-cigarette-lighter-socket/dp/B001K9O0JC/ref=sr_1_1/277-3633306-3980360?ie=UTF8&s=garden&qid=1261514715&sr=8-1

Although I dont know how good they are

just found this

The Ford Motor Company (NYSE: F) is an American multinational corporation based in Dearborn, Michigan, a suburb of Detroit. The automaker was founded by Henry Ford and incorporated on June 16, 1903. In addition to the Ford, Lincoln, and Mercury brands, Ford also owns Volvo Cars of Sweden, and a small stake in Mazda of Japan and Aston Martin of England. Ford's former UK subsidiaries Jaguar and Land Rover were sold to Tata Motors of India in March 2008.

I didnt know Ford owned Volvo


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

yeh its a ford thing they hold the rights to it so you can only get it on brands owned by ford


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I think I have had one since about 1999, *have you seen that film "Awakening" with Robert De Niro*?


Ive only just got that... 

( the joke, not the film )


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, whaddya know. I thought it must have been something to do with the lines getting in the way or something. Blimey, if Ford can do it, why can't everyone else? Anyway, sorted... thanks. And no, I don't get the Robert De Niro reference. But then, I'm not as clever as some people. :notworthy:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

My missus has a Focus with this (comes with climate pack), and you can only see it very faintly if the sun hits the windscreen at a certain angle. Some sat nav systems can get interference with the signal from the elements, but we've tried several kinds, including the iPhone and not had a problem.

BTW I don't get the awakening joke either- have not seen though, so that might be reason why.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's "Awakenings" The victims of an encephalitis epidemic many years ago have been catatonic ever since, but now a new drug offers the prospect of reviving them.

nearly 20 years old now!


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks, Paul. I still don't get it - but then I'm still not as clever as some people.


----------



## Beelzebrush (Dec 7, 2009)

My Disco has it too... and amazingly for a Land Rover, it still works


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

I had a Mondeo once, the windscreen demist / defrost thing was its only redeeming feature, sadly missed though not the car!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I had that in a number of Mondeos which were rented whilst I sorted my company car out back in 97ish, dont crack on tho... not cheap.

We also had one in the Puma we had in the UK, the Puma was a great car. if youve not driven one of the 1.7 models I suggest you try one before they are too old and crap to enjoy. Ours was a great laugh.


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

Fudge all that!

If a frozen car windscreen can't withstand a kettle of boiling water, then i don't want anything to do with it!

(so far, they all have!)


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

vamos666 said:


> Fudge all that!
> 
> If a frozen car windscreen can't withstand a kettle of boiling water, then i don't want anything to do with it!
> 
> (so far, they all have!)


+1

For years they were mostly all company cars, rentals or the wife's with mine safely tucked up in the garage for the winter and I have never had a windscreen crack on me yet.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

jasonm said:


> You had a Puma? :cowboy: h34r:


:lol: Thanks Jase pmsl at that comment!

Paul


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

My first Escort then Mondeo and Focus have all had it. It doesn't demist the window (in my cars anyway!), it just defrosts the ice on the outside. The best way to demist them is to turn the hot air on them and switch on the a/c.

I'm pretty sure it was a Ford patent and it ran out last year or the year before so the other manufacturers have started picking it up and putting it on their options list. I think it's a great feature and one that I really missed when I got a 1 series


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Never a problem for me, I just get the 710 to do it for me. h34r:










We had a Focus and the heated screen was a godsend. It's always amazed me why other manufacturers haven't followed suit. Both our current cars have windscreens that take an absolute age to demist.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

No....we (Ford) still hold the patent, it was a joint development with Triplex with whom the patents are shared AFAIK. It has also been released for use on aircraft and a few other non-motor industry uses, but as for our competition, let them sort thier own problems out!


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Personally I am NOT a fan of Ford's Quickclear.

Maybe its just me but at night the fine mesh does nasty things oncoming headlights that is very distracting and reduces visibility.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Robin S said:


> Personally I am NOT a fan of Ford's Quickclear.
> 
> Maybe its just me but at night the fine mesh does nasty things oncoming headlights that is very distracting and reduces visibility.


Have you tried the latest versions, it is now almost invisible compared to the earlier screens, then again we have found some people are susceptable to interference glare from it, usually women, but hey it takes all sorts


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Boxbrownie said:


> Robin S said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I am NOT a fan of Ford's Quickclear.
> ...


I experienced it on a 2005 C Max so probably the latest? I guess if it usually effects women, it must be my way of displaying my 'sensitive side' :air_kiss:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Without reference to the production code on the screen it is hard to tell, it "should" have been a later version but I guess it could have been replaced with older stock if a raplacement had been fitted at any time.

The issue with female drivers (and a small proportion of male drivers) is the a genetic thing....I cannot remember exactly what its called now, but its the reason a lot of woman do not like driving at night, it makes it harder for them to see than in daylight, and before anyone jumps in.....its not because they cannot drive properly in all conditions!  If I was at work I could look it up....but I am not so I don't care


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Then again it might be we just haven't fitted the C max with the latest screens due to volume.

Shame though becasue it really works well not just in icy conditions but for general demisting as well....provided some monkey hasn't wiped the inner surface of the screen with thier hands or oily rag!


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

squareleg said:


> Right. I know there's a few Know-Alls on the forum, so here's one for you lot.
> 
> We're all familiar with the old rear windscreen demister: those thin, electrically-heated elements that run across the back window. Well, why don't they do that for the front windscreen as well?
> 
> ...


I had one on a '98 Mondeo, one of our managers had one a Sierra way before that.

It was great, on a frosty morning I'd start the car, switch the front and rear screens on, by the time I'd got the frost/ice off the side windows the front screen was clear :thumbsup:.

I wish I had one on my Land Rover, but it does have a Webasto auxiliary diesel powered heater that warms up very quickly.

I think Ford own the patent on it which is why they have been the only ones to offer it until very recently?

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Defender said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> > Right. I know there's a few Know-Alls on the forum, so here's one for you lot.
> ...


You will have to buy a newer LR they have the option of the Ford/Triplex FHS as Ford used to own the company part of the sale was a continuity engineering agreement, which is why they still use Ford engines as well.


----------

